# Character that appeals to you most, the one that you admire and desire



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I hate these rules


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm also really starting to like Bellamy from the 100, but... I feel sick inside to admit that because everyone seems to have a crush on him and my inner hipster doesn't like admitting that I love him too. 

Monty from the 100 is also beautiful and perfect to me, though. I can't decide which I'm more attracted to.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Edit: double post

To be productive here: I also love love _love_ Francis from Reign but I wonder if he counts since he's an INFJ.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Two characters come to mind when I think about characters I admire, Archer from the Fate/Stay Night franchise, and Okabe Rintaro from Steins;Gate. (Both are anime characters, sorry OP  )

Well, if I had to choose a live action counterpart, the Eleventh Doctor is similar to Okabe in a lot of ways, so there you go


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Edit: double post
> 
> To be productive here: I also love love _love_ Francis from Reign but I wonder if he counts since he's an INFJ.


) well you just go with the names, I just wanted to observe so anything counts. Also good to check so many shows I never heard of!  I see a lot of INTP for Monty ( cherry picking Ti-doms )
@TheEpicPolymath

You can do it ! Seriously though I am curious to know because I am not sure if I had an INTJ view on this.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh, sorry! Yeah, many people are starting to say Bellamy is an ENTJ and that Monty is an INTP. I would ideally like to be with an ENTx I think.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Two characters come to mind when I think about characters I admire, Archer from the Fate/Stay Night franchise, and Okabe Rintaro from Steins;Gate. (Both are anime characters, sorry OP  )
> 
> Well, if I had to choose a live action counterpart, the Eleventh Doctor is similar to Okabe in a lot of ways, so there you go


What are they ISTP, ENTP and ENTP?? and your own type is??? ) Ti-inferior?  Ne inferior? (I have no idea what I am doing) What type has Ne as inferior function? oh yes ISTJ / ISFJs hymm


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Oh, sorry! Yeah, many people are starting to say Bellamy is an ENTJ and that Monty is an INTP. I would ideally like to be with an ENTx I think.


oh no no I meant, just go with the name/characters, even if they are INFJ or whatever type  Difficult to imagine ENFJs with ENTx hymm but I do think you guys would be happy with E types for sure, perhaps even other Fe-doms. Two ENFJs would be super charged / super drained I guess  I might be sleepy and making no sense right now.


----------



## shackcha (Sep 7, 2014)

INFJ, and I would have to say 
- Captain von Trapp (The Sound of Music) - Definitely IxTJ, my instinct says N--I just get a very Ni vibe from him, but hard to say, esp as he is fictional.
- Han Solo (Star Wars) - certainly ISTP
- Aragorn (Lord of the Rings) -- I think people usually type him as ISTP, but I could see ISTJ as well, given his undying love/loyalty to Arwen. Not that ISTPs aren't capable of that, its just more of a stereotypical SJ than SP thing I'd think. 

Interested to see how this fits into the theory!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

nichya said:


> What are they ISTP, ENTP and ENTP?? and your own type is??? ) Ti-inferior?  Ne inferior? (I have no idea what I am doing) What type has Ne as inferior function? oh yes ISTJ / ISFJs hymm


Archer is ISFP, Okabe is likely an ENTP, and Eleven is definitely ENTP. As for my type, no bloody clue, sorry.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I think we would work out really well! People say INFJs go well with ENTPs, I don't see why ENFJs can't too. We wouldn't tire out as easily


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it ever possible to choose one only?

Tenth Doctor. Ne-dom obviously.









Oh, and Tom Branson as an ardent revolutionary fits the bill as well. Not sure on his type though. Most likely ENxP.









More over here -->


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Cryo said:


> Is it ever possible to choose one only?
> 
> Tenth Doctor. Ne-dom obviously.


Pretty sure this guy is universally everyone's type :'D Or almost, at least.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I think we would work out really well! People say INFJs go well with ENTPs, I don't see why ENFJs can't too. We wouldn't tire out as easily


-Ti- ))


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I use my Ti more than people if me me credit for  intellectual conversations are extremely refreshing for me


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Cryo said:


> Is it ever possible to choose one only?
> 
> Tenth Doctor. Ne-dom obviously.
> 
> ...


Ne inferior attracted to Ne-dom, yesh !


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

shackcha said:


> INFJ, and I would have to say
> - Captain von Trapp (The Sound of Music) - Definitely IxTJ, my instinct says N--I just get a very Ni vibe from him, but hard to say, esp as he is fictional.
> - Han Solo (Star Wars) - certainly ISTP
> - Aragorn (Lord of the Rings) -- I think people usually type him as ISTP, but I could see ISTJ as well, given his undying love/loyalty to Arwen. Not that ISTPs aren't capable of that, its just more of a stereotypical SJ than SP thing I'd think.
> ...


Well what I initially thought was being attracted to dom types of your inferior function, in my case Te - ENTJs however I noticed that I find INTJ characters charming as well, maybe even more, this could be because I like introvertedness more and I do actually believe that they work supporting functions (INTJ's supp. func. is Te) well, maybe even better than Te-doms because extroverted people need external stimulants more to get their dominant function work and that might not be a continuous, in depth manner (Just my idea) Like how I believe INFPs can have much more vivid and deep imagery than ENFPs even though Ne is their most comfortable function. Just the need for the external stimulants and distractions that come with it, so I see it is more of a frequent but not as deep use of Ne. Shrugs* I dunno ) But if we follow my personal observation, ISTPs fit this with supporting Se

I am sure socionics relationships already explain this and maybe better, like child functions and parents functions and all but this was literally my first post before I got to discover lol


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I think I use my Ti more than people if me me credit for  intellectual conversations are extremely refreshing for me


I was just picking on you. Actually I was wondering the same thing, I have read a lot on how inferior functions are bound to stay inferior, how even that part of brain doesn't get much oxygen (as if we figured out how brain works exactly), and keys2cognition agrees that I don't use Te much but I think this is all limited to inferiority when it conflicts with your dom-function. Because I can Te like hell, much better than many when necessary, be efficient and clear cut and objective and outspoken even demanding or taking control (and when it doesn't conflict my Fi morals) but I just think I don't use it -frequently-


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> Pretty sure this guy is universally everyone's type :'D Or almost, at least.


I wonder how it plays out for Ne-PoLR though.
My xSTP father found him unnerving because of "random and unstructured thoughts".

Come to think of it, this made me finally certain that he's indeed an ISTP and not ESTP.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Cryo said:


> I wonder how it plays out for Ne-PoLR though.
> My xSTP father found him unnerving because of "random and unstructured thoughts".
> 
> Come to think of it, this made me finally certain that he's indeed an ISTP and not ESTP.


Hah, you have a point. No fun for ISXP's :'D


----------

